# compatibilidad de impedancias



## major (Feb 26, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro, tengo el problema de que no se como conectar unos bafles a un 
amplificador samsung. El amp. tiene una impedancia de csalida de  6 ohms, y los bafles
tienen vada uno dos bocinas de 8 y de 4 ohms en alta y baja frecuencia respectivamente. 
Como los conecto para aprovechar la potencia del amplificador ?.

Muchas gracias de antemano por la atensión a esta inquietud.


----------



## Perromuerto (Feb 27, 2007)

Es raro que tengas las bocinas por separado y no integradas en un
altoparlante. Las frecuencias deben ser separadas antes de ser enviadas
a las bocinas. Para eso se usa un dispositivo llamado "crossover" que se
consigue en tiendas especializadas del ramo de audio. Es ese dispositivo
el que debe hacer el acople de impedancias. Es ineficiente conectar
directamente la salida de un amplificador a las bocinas.

Saludos


----------



## major (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, gracias por el tip, lo tomare en cuenta.


----------

